# Haters of your succesful detailing business



## definingken

Recently with the gas crunching down of consumers hard earned dollars . the first businesses that take a hit are the service industry. well i live in medium city or small city of ocala. Know as horse capitol of the world. alot race horses are breeded here. but the city is not totally *******, since i am not a ******* but of latin decent. but on with the story. my shop has been open for about 11 months. and recently i been getting alot of attention from competition. don't get me wrong i don't run a hi tech shop with all the latest gadgets and stuff. im under a 2 car tent next to a gas station. business gets stronger for me and not weaker, since i take pride in what i do. i build a pretty loyal customer basis. i have pranked by another detail company , that first acted like a customer and told me that they had a jet for me to detail. i get there to meet them to do the jet. nobody shows for 45 minutes . the number they gave me was fake. Luckily i saved the number they called me from, i googled it and it was another detail business. crappy isnt it


----------



## DE 1981

yeh i guy on here got some unwanted attention from a 'competitor' or rather his boss did. So childish and the person responsible will hopefully be shown for what he is.


----------



## SURFERROSA

Sorry to hear about that. It sure is a bummer. But it is what some people will do unfortunately. A bit schoolboyish really, I'm sure it would be easy to spot the traits if you have met other detailers in your area.

I've heard it happen to others on here, but they've sussed the numbers out before making any journeys. Might be worth ALWAYS confirming your appointment via the number before making the trip.

Could turn into an interesting thread really LOL.


----------



## Silva1

has anyone ever phoned a local valeter in your local area and asked if they offered paintcorrection 


cos i sure havent 

thats S*** there is totally no need to be making prank appointments, but since we are all lads i guess you can make things even with a simple call


----------



## definingken

trust me called them and threatened them with a lawyer and they crapped bricks it was entertaining hearing them say " lets work together not against each other" try to send me some work they have lined up, of course i told them i didn't want anything they have to offer. since i also threatened to spread the word of what they have done since i am good with the biggest supplier in our area. jerks if you ask me


----------



## SURFERROSA

How did you hear about Detailing World by the way mate?

Has your Florida shop got a website by any chance?


----------



## definingken

I don't have a website yet. but i googled learning how to detail a ferrai and post Clark put up came up actually and seeing some other awesome details in this forum made me want to start trying to pick up more high priced clients that i can please since i want more a of a clientel base of customer that pay for the good work and get there cars done a regular basis. i love detailing yearning to learn more and become great at it. and always its trully something you have to enjoy doing to become sucessfull at it and this website is full of people that enjoy doing it and passing on knowledge and great pictures of truely awesome cars that have made to look awesome by the skilled workers that have " buffed a turd" and made it look good if you understand my lingo


----------



## M4D YN

theres no getting away from the sh*ts


----------



## zogzog60

I take it that you have a local paper in your town? If you do and this happens again, phone the local paper and let them know, they may be interested in running a story on it, giving bad press to the rival and giving good press to you, plus free advertising for yourself!


----------



## Jakedoodles

Have they got premises? If they do, just get a load of top spray/sand/concrete blocks delivered right their door if they do it again. 

Of course, I don't condone that, but it would be damned funny!


----------



## definingken

that would be a good idea but i don't personally want to be catagorized in the same catagorey as those jerks


----------



## MADF6

I hope they die in a house fire... 

:thumb:


----------



## stupidmonkfish

MADF6 said:


> I hope they die in a house fire...
> 
> :thumb:


Thats real nice,

Would hate to think what you would wish on someone that had affected you directly :lol:


----------



## mazda3_daveg

Sorry to hear about your sad competitors. I'm all up for a prank every now and then but that's not on!


----------



## Gary-360

MADF6 said:


> I hope they die in a house fire...
> 
> :thumb:


Someone been on the happy juice tonight?


----------



## Gleammachine

Not good to be stitched like that, wouldn't try to get even but just see it as a form of flattery, better to try and get on with local competition.
If you get a suspicious call again you could always ask for a deposit first, usually eliminates the messers.


----------



## MADF6

Gary-360 said:


> Someone been on the happy juice tonight?


... Probably a little harsh in retrospect...

2 posts and I'm already making a name for myself.


----------



## Gary-360

You got a link to the first one?


----------



## auto concierge

*Jealousy....*

This is an indicator that YOU are doing something right,keep doing what you are doing and grow your operation.

I had a kind of similar thing happen to me,met up one day with the guy who pulled this crap at a car show in San Francisco(moscone) I just looked at him without saying a word needless to say he took of post haste and less than a year later he was out of business.


----------



## M1cha3l84

Jeleousy is a terrible thing mate, unfortunately we have all experienced it at one time or another, they have seen how well your doing, and didnt like it, no need to get back at them in any way shape or form, because they are already annoyed at the fact at how well your doing, thats enough i think.

When they drive past... just smile and wave :wave: just smile and wave


----------



## ryanuk

keep your head up mate and stick with what your doing! it will pay off trust me!!!


----------



## oldmodman

A friend of mine did a prank on his brother's detailing business. But it was a very funny one.

They found a just killed raccoon in the road and put into a plastic storage container. Then put the container in a junk car that he had lying around, After it had "matured" for a few weeks he had a girlfriend make an appointment to take the car in to see about a "strange smell" coming from somewhere inside her car. 

A few of the employees were in on it and set the brother up perfectly. They said that they couldn't smell anything and would he try to find it. Well he got in the car and they slammed the door closed and held the doors shut. The poor guy would have done anything to get out of there! But it was a just payback for stuff he did to his little brother when they were kids.


----------

